# Battle of the Boyne



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2004)

On July 1, 1690, King William III's Protestant forces defeated James II's Roman Catholic forces at the Battle of the Boyne in Ireland. The Jacobites were forced to end all significant resistance to the Glorious Revolution, and thus, in God's Providence, Protestantism won the day. 

This victory is celebrated annually in Ulster on July 12 (due to the 1752 changeover from Julian to Gregorian calendars). It's worth remembering this historic event in America too!

For more info, see http://www.irelandseye.com/aarticles/history/events/dates/ch5.shtm

Cheers!


----------



## Scot (Jul 7, 2004)

Some of my ancestors took part in the Jacobite rebellion of 1745 in Scotland to get &quot;Bonnie Prince Charlie&quot; on the throne. The MacPherson clan wasn't Catholic so I believe they took part more to keep the system of the clans and their way of life. Sadly, the kilt and pipes were outlawed.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 16, 2006)

So, is this related to St. Patrick's day in any way? I know that the Irish flag represents:

Green: the papists
Orange: the protestants
White: the supposed peace between them

If the Catholics wear green tomorrow, should us as protestants wear orange in honor of our martyred fathers?

Just trying to see if there is a connection.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> So, is this related to St. Patrick's day in any way? I know that the Irish flag represents:
> 
> Green: the papists
> ...



Well, here's my  (things to consider):

St. Patrick's Day is a Roman Catholic saint's day. There is no direct connection between it and the Battle of Boyne that I know of.

Patrick was a good man, and may have more historical connection to Presbyterianism than Romanism. 

He was born British, not Irish. 

The first St. Patrick's Day celebration took place in America not Ireland. 

Although Protestants have celebrated the day, most St. Patrick's Day parades are run by Roman Catholic organizations.

Personally, I don't wear green or orange on St. Patrick's Day (frankly, those colors are not found in my wardrobe any day  ). Green is identified with Catholic Republicans (Nationalists), although the country is rightly known as the 'Emerald Isle' (the green grass over there is amazing). Orange is associated with Protestantism because of William of Orange and the Orange Order (the latter of which I would not care to associate myself with due to it's connections with Masonry). 

It's a shame that colors and people get co-opted by causes that are not good. The colors themselves are fine. And although I am partial to the Ulster flag, I have great love for Ireland and its culture. Hence, I don't celebrate St. Patrick's Day. It is good to recall the history of the Ulster Massacre and the true history of Patrick (see _The History of Presbyterianism in Ireland_ by Thomas Hamilton). 

There is an interesting historical connection to the color blue as noted in the article below.

17 Things You Didn't Know About March 17th


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2006)

Great info Andrew!!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2006)

Tomorrow is marching day! Get out your drums & sashes boyo.

If you want to a bit of fun wear a small orange ribbon on St. Paddys day, drop into your local Irish pub and when it is your turn to make the toast stand up and say "Long Live King Billy!!!"

I can say from experience that it is safest if you have a few mates with you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2006)




----------

